# Sandforce Controller und Wiper Tool?



## hulkhardy1 (26. Oktober 2010)

Unser Foren Mitglied @roheed hat doch entlich ein Sammelthread für SSD's eingerichtet, wir würden uns über eure Beteiligung des Corsair Teams, wenigstens hin und wieder sehr freuen. Da kommt auch schon die erste Frage, ist es ratsam Trim Tools wie das Wiper Tool mit der Corsair Force auszuführen oder nicht.  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/l...d-diskusionsthread-rund-um-das-thema-ssd.html


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Oktober 2010)

Das Wiper Tool funktioniert nicht mit dem Sandforce Controller... nur mit dem Indilinx Barefoot.

Mehr Infos zur Force Serie gibt es hier:
Corsair Force - Solid State Drive "SSD" - Starter Guide - The Corsair Support Forums


----------



## hulkhardy1 (27. Oktober 2010)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort, habs mir ja fast schon gedacht. Wie sieht es dann unter XP und Vista aus, ist dann die einzige Möglichkeit die SSD zurück zu stetzen, da ja der Trim Befehl nich unterstützt wird?


----------



## Folterknecht (27. Oktober 2010)

Mußt glaub ich ne Weile "Idlen" lassen, dann springt die GC an.


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2010)

@ hulkhardy1

Den Link, den ich gepostet habe, hast Du mal angeschaut? Da steht es nämlich drin 


Mehr Infos dazu haben wir leider nicht von SandForce - die Controllerhersteller hüten diese Infos wie ihr Allerheiligstes...


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ah jo, dann hab ich das schon richtig vestanden, einzige Möglichkeit ist das zurücksetzen mit Secure Erase. Warum muss die SSD oder sollte sie alle 6-9 Monate zurückgesetzt werden? Bei unserem Sammelthreas und auch im gesammten Laufwerks Forum kam es des öfteren zum Einbruch der Schreibrate, auch bei mir. Allerdings hat mich das kaum gwundert das ich die ersten 3 Wochen ständig Tests, Experimente und Benchmarks gemacht habe. Zurückgesetzt und alles wieder in Butter. Es gibt aber nicht wenige Berichte da sind die Schreibraten schon nach kurzer Zeit eingebrochen oder waren sogar von anfang an vorhanden. Das Zurücksetzen hat so gut wie immer geholfen aber warum? Zählt das unter die Geheimnisse die Sandforce hütet wie ihren Augeabfel oder habt ihr ne Erklärung dafür?


----------



## Bluebeard (28. Oktober 2010)

Zuerst ist es mal so, dass man sich von den benchmarks nicht verungewissern lassen sollte. Was zählt ist imemr noch, was man "fühlt". BEnchmarks sind somit ein Anhaltspunkt aber keine Garantie.

Berichte mit eingebrichenen Schreibraten führe ich hier mal auch auf die genutzten EBnchmarks zurück. AS SSD und CrystalDisk (mit den Grundeinstellungen) sind nun mal recht ungeeignet, um auf dem Sandforce Controller basierende SSDs richtig zu testen - man bekommt da im Endeffekt nur das Ergebnis des sog. "worst case szenarios" und mehr nicht. 

Mehr Infos dazu findet Ihr z.B auch hier: Forum de Luxx - Einzelnen Beitrag anzeigen - SSDs mit Sandforce Controllers SF1200 und SF1500 [Part 2]

Hinzu kommt, dass wenn man wie so viel die SSD eban gleich nach dem Einbau erst mal gründlich austesten will (mit o.g. benchmarks) diese dann natürlich in die Knie geht.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (28. Oktober 2010)

Habe gerade rausgefunden das C&Q nicht unerheblich an Leistung einer SSDkostet und das gerade bei den wichtigen 4k lese Werten, ich warte jetzt noch auf einen User der es mit einer Intel CPU und ausgeschallteten Energiesparfunktionen versucht aber ich denke das es da änlich ist.


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (29. Oktober 2010)

Hi,

Energiespaaren wirkt sich sehr stark auf beiden Plattformen aus auf Übertragungsraten. Ich meine Du erwartest von einem BMW 116 auch nicht die Leistung eines M5  sondern sparsames und dennoch gehobene Fahrqualität. Dies ist auch beim Energiesparen so - Beides zeitgleich zu erwarten ist kaum möglich und C&Q bzw. auch Intels Eist und EHC ist in dem Fall ja auch logisch gestaltet - sprich ist die CPU / Grafiklast niedrig wäre eine starke Übertragung an Daten eher unplausibel - da ja kein Kopiervorgang aktiv ist bei einem Benchmark, dies führt zum Schluss das die EPU etc. die Spannungen aber vor allem die Wattage auf niedrigem Niveau belässt, was zu einer geringeren Übertragungsrate und schlechterem Benchmark führt.

Dies wirkt sich in ähnlichem Umfang auch auf USB Übertragungsraten aus (alles was über die Chipsätze läuft).

Was den Schreibrateneinbruch angeht - so liegt dies daran das die Zellen alle mal beschrieben sind und die Platte kaum geidlet wird. Soll heißen Festplattendeaktivierung im ESM ist aktiv und die SSD ist so gut wie garnicht im Idle - in dem Fall können viele Features von DuraClass nicht außreichend Arbeit verrichten. Denn der SF löscht nicht sofort - sondern wartet auf auslastungsfreie Zeiten, durch die zu geringen Idle-Zeiten staut sich immer mehr zum abarbeiten auf, bis irgendwann soviel da ist, dass nur noch eine Werksrückstellung (SecureErase) hilft. Da bei so starkem Aufkommen die Vorprogrammierten Parameter nicht mehr erfüllt werden.


----------



## hulkhardy1 (31. Oktober 2010)

Ok, super also werd ich das mal so versuchen falls es bei mir mal wieder zu schreibeinbrüchen kommt, einfach den PC mal für ein paar Stunden im Idle stehen lassen.
So einen hab ich noch und zwar gibte es bei mir im RAID Bios ebenfalls die Mögllichkeit die HDD, SSD zu löschen auch mit, Secure Erase, kann man diese Funktione benutzen oder besser nicht?


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (31. Oktober 2010)

Bitte beachten - das läuft nur unter Win7, denn GC tut hier rein garnichts - man hat ja keinen externen Cache - ergo keine Blockfragmentierung. GC ist zwar vorhanden und aktiv, kann aber hier nichts vollrichten - so wie man es von anderen Controllern her gewohnt ist. Beim Force ist GC nur zur sicherheit verbaut - sollte DC Ausfallen, was in dem Fall aber nicht von belangen wäre, da die SSD dann zum RMA Fall werden würde, da dies nicht vorkommt, kann man GC als funktionslos betrachten - auch wenn es aktiv ist. SandForce empfiehlt nicht umsonst das regelmäßige resetten der SSD wenn man nicht Win7 nutzt  dies liegt in der Bauart dieser SSD.

Sieh es so:

Ein Auto das keine Räder hat, aber ABS - wofür man jetzt das ABS braucht ist die Frage - nunja es wird auch funktionieren, wenn der Wagen auf den Bremsscheiben rollt - nur ist der Wagen so oder so ein Garantiefall  Daher kann man getrost sagen das Force nur auf Win7 ohne Werksrückstellung auf längere Sicht hin leistungsverlustfrei läuft - wobei das verlustfrei nicht 0,0% bedeutet - ein Verlust ist immer da, nur ist der hier dann nicht nennenswert.


----------

